# He's not a professional... (non-GSD)



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

But he's pretty darn cute anyway. I usually don't care
for small dogs, but Pugsly stole my heart when he 
decided he'd climb to sleep with his boy:






:wub:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Huh? I know this was just a fun little video to watch, but how is that dog going to get down if the owners aren't right there encouraging him? He will jump down, and hurt himself. I expect Pugsy will visit his vet soon, limping or with a broken limb, because his owners taught him how to get to the top bunk. Why would they do that? I do not picture that dog turning around and carefully taking himself step by step down the ladder.

I wish people would think before they do stuff like this.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

as careful as they were to make sure he didnt fall or jump already i think they helped him down.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay I LOVE that underbite!!!! <3


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They probably did help him down, but once dogs do something, they do it again. Next time they might not be right there. 

I think that is a pretty silly and possibly dangerous (for the dog) thing to teach/encourage your dog to do.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Selzer, don't worry too much...the dog is a puggle. They aren't that bright. I doubt without the owner's presence the dog wouldn't be able to figure it out; and would probably forget how to do it after ten minutes.



*apologies to all the puggle fans out there---but they take two stupid breeds to create a "cute" breed*


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It really did not look like a puggle -- too big. But what do I know, I only admit to their being one breed of dog.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Selzer, I understand your concern, but they really didn't
"teach" him to do it number one, he did it himself initially
because he wanted to sleep with his boy, they are very close.
Two, he always waits in the morning for them to come in and
get him down, this has been ongoing for several years now.

Pugsly is a lab/pug cross. (They didn't breed for that, he is
a rescue) He is pretty smart, and a great dog who goes on trail
rides with us and behaves VERY well, no crittering or anything.

And yes, WW, the under bite is part of his charm!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am glad he was not a puggle (beagle pug cross) it is nice to not be wrong on all counts. Thanks. It did seem like he was looking to get himself down.


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

Cute dog, my friend wrote a book on puggles if that is one, he is very knowledgeable about them and a pretty nice guy. Here is his book on Amazon.
Amazon.com: Puggles (Complete Pet Owner's Manual) (0027011036620): Andre Calbert, Chelle Calbert: Books
Andre Calbert-author


----------

